# Another Church Web Site in Wordpress



## Semper Fidelis (May 27, 2008)

Check it out: » Welcome! Providence Church, Temecula, CA: Preaching Christ and Him Crucified in the Temecula Valley

I'm very happy with the outcome.

Wordpress is such a great platform for Church Web Sites.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 27, 2008)

That looks top notch!!! Thanks. We are looking to start a website for my ARP church. I'll let my Pastor know. 

How much "tech" do you have to know to set a website up like that on Wordpress?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 27, 2008)

To run a wordpress site, you need relatively little knowledge. It is much easier to navigate than Blogger.

 is anyone else having problems downloading images on wordpress at the minute?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 27, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> That looks top notch!!! Thanks. We are looking to start a website for my ARP church. I'll let my Pastor know.
> 
> How much "tech" do you have to know to set a website up like that on Wordpress?



Setting it up initially is a bit of a challenge without any help. My goal is to develop a detailed "How To" in order to simplify some of the decisions with respect to Plugins, Themes, Permalinks, etc.


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 27, 2008)

I have just put our church on wordpress www.cheltfreechurch.org

Any comments welcome.


----------



## joeholland (May 27, 2008)

I run our site through a self-hosted (dreamhost) wordpress install. It is not all that hard to podcast. It is relatively easy to run and administer. Love me some wordpress!


----------



## Ivan (May 27, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Any comments welcome.



Yeah...that's one big pulpit.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 27, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> is anyone else having problems downloading images on wordpress at the minute?



Yes, my wife has been having trouble off and on over a number of days. She has been in contact with WP and they tell her it must be a problem somewhere else. But on the WP forums, many people are saying the same thing.


----------

